

Study Supports Theory On Texting And Shallow Thought - jcr
http://news-centre.uwinnipeg.ca/all-posts/study-supports-theory-on-teen-texting-and-shallow-thought/

======
jcr
The mentioned "Society for Personality and Social Psychology" site is
<http://www.spsp.org/> but it doesn't have any information on the study. I've
also been able to find the study on the UWinnipeg.ca site. If anyone has a
link to the actual study, or the presentation video of the SPSP conference, it
would be appreciated.

